# A few queries from a newbie



## Davos119 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello coffee lovers. Another newbie here.

I've been lurking on the forum for a while, reading with interest on all sorts of topics. I'm sorry if a lot of what I'm going to ask has been covered, but sometimes I find it's better to just collate all of one's queries into a new list. Hopefully other newbies might find it useful as they come along.

I've been into 'decent' coffee for a while, but I feel it's time to up the ante.

At home the setup currently includes a cheapish grinder (this Cuisinart one which is so loud I have to take it into the shed to use if my baby is asleep!) and a French press.

With good beans I often find I can get pleasing results, but as my wife really loves cappuccinos and my favourite tipple is an espresso, I'm really after a set up which can handle both those things and handle them well.

Firstly, the grinder, which is where it all starts. The Cuisinart has to go.

What do I replace it with? I've seen grinders ranging from £30 to over £1,000. I'm happy to spend up to around £100 - I would have thought that would get me a decent one, but there are so many names - any help would be appreciated.

Secondly, the machine:

Gaggia - any more word on them? Have Philips got things sorted with parts and servicing? Is it safe to buy one? Are there any alternatives to Gaggia? Whenever I look around, it seems that they're the only people who make machines that do what I want within the price range - others tend to be much cheaper or much more expensive - am I missing another good brand?

Assuming it is Gaggia, on a budget of £400, what am I looking at? Classic? Baby? There seem to be lots of subtle variations, what are the differences?

Thirdly, alternatives to the French press:

Hario drip pots - I'd like to have a go with one. What are the advantages? Where can I get one in the UK?

Lastly, beans:

I know coffee oxidises and goes off quickly. But how long do people keep it? I always keep beans in the freezer (does that work?) and use them within about 3 weeks. I was just wondering what people's thoughts were on this. No point in having all this kit and using crap coffee&#8230;

That was quite long winded. Thanks in advance for helping out with all this.

d


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

For your £100 budget you cannot go wrong with the Iberital MC2 (best price I have seen is here - VAT is added on top). You can fine tune your grind, although there are no instructions - Glenn has helpfully posted an article on this though

In your price range I think the Gaggia Classic is ideal. But head over to CoffeeGeek for reviews (Halfway down on the right - click alphabet letters for manufacturer). From what I have read on this forum it appears things are picking up for Philips service.

There are a few choices and I am sure Glenn will be chipping in very soon. I suggest you have a look at HasBean and Square Mile but I have yet to use either - but will be doing soon. After roast, beans should be used with 14 days, although I have seen articles about freezing.

As with all advice, read as much as you can since there are many viewpoints and you need to convince yourself, and whoever holds the pursestrings, before making your decision.

Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Cracking first post - welcome to Coffee Forums UK

Its great to see you have a realistic budget to start with.

Don't throw the Cuisinart grinder away - keep it as your travel grinder (for when you go on holiday - you will want good coffee)

I would highly recommend an Iberital MC2 grinder to get you started. It is a steal at £100-£120 plus VAT and delivery and will be able to meet your needs for many years to come.

Go for the Gaggia Classic over the Gaggia Baby. I have found them to be more reliable and have better pressure stability (based on the machines I have used) and a shorter 'recycle time' between extractions.

For a good alternative to the french press, try a Chemex, or for travelling, ease of brewing, an Aeropress.

Lastly, don't store the beans in the freezer. If used within 3 weeks and stored as below (and out of direct sunlight) then you will be fine.

Most roasters supply beans in bags with one-way valves, which are sufficient, and a good alternative is a Vacuum Coffee Saver - available at Coffee Creations


----------



## Davos119 (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies Glenn and BanishInstant. Some good advice. Interesting about not keeping the coffee in the freezer - I know lots of people who do that.

I'm going to order an MC2 for sure.

One quick question about the machines though.

*What about the Rancilio Silvia?*

I wouldn't normally have considered it, but someone at work is selling a 'brand new' one for a really good price. It's not the 2009 model, but it's unused. I think he bought it on a whim and just decided he didn't want it (I know, more money than sense). I think that rrp wise it's about £100 more than the Gaggia Classic, but is it any better? Don't want to make a false economy.

Cheers again

d


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rancilio Silvia's are great machines. Their price point is more than a Gaggia Classic and they are in my opinion slightly better. More temperature stable and they already come with a decent steam wand.

If you can pick one up for not much more than a Gaggia Classic then I would recommend going for it.


----------

